# wheel question ,please help



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

pretty sure ltz wheels are 18x8 42 offset


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

really?

where is your source?


----------



## seaux cajun (Jun 19, 2012)

I have wheels on my car that are 18x8 with a 38 offset, i think that you will have no problem getting the wheels if those are the specs of the ones that you want.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

seaux cajun said:


> I have wheels on my car that are 18x8 with a 38 offset, i think that you will have no problem getting the wheels if those are the specs of the ones that you want.
> View attachment 8793


Can you tell us (or post pics) of what wheel/tire clearance around the suspension looks like?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> pretty sure ltz wheels are 18x8 42 offset


Can you verify this? I've been looking and can't find this info posted anywhere.

I've read several places that Eco wheels are 7" wide and ET42, so it wouldn't surprise me if the RS wheels are 42 offset also.

Based on pics of cars with aftermarket wheels that are 8.5" ET35, I doubt the stock wheels are ET35... that makes for a pretty flush fit that looks better than OEM.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

AF_mike said:


> The contest will be pictures of _*your car only*_, and not someone elses
> 
> The contest will be starting up very shortly!


They come with 225 tire which is 8.85 inand for the offset i remember awhile back someone posted they had a 40 ish offset somewhere


Edit there 7.5 wide offset still unkown
Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

LTZ wheels are 7.5. Not 8.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

i called gm canada and they told me that the ltz rim is 18x7

they did not know what the offset is but they are going to try to find me an answer and call me back but then i found this
on wikipedia

"Wheels are usually stamped with their offset using the German prefix "ET", meaning "Einpresstiefe" or, literally, "press depth". An example would be "ET45" for a 45mm offset."

so when i take off my ltz rim i should be able to see what the offset is. if the "ET" has been stamped into my rim ( lets hope it is)

i have a guy coming to see my rims cause im selling them without the rubber for 900$. he said he's gonna take them he just wants to inspect them. so when i take them off for the sale ill be able to see if it is there and i will report back !

this will hopefully answer my own question.

if anyone has there ltz rims off please go look and tell us !


----------



## *CraSh (Apr 5, 2012)

You need these 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/53-c...mg-msr-045s-new-falkens-b-g-drop-springs.html


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

We show a 2012 base LTZ model in an 18 in size as being 18x7.5 +39 offset. If you are going with an 8 inch wide wheel you can fit an offset range of +39 to +45.

Let us know if we can be of assistance.


----------

